# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  سردرگمی در مورد شیمی پیش1، از رو چی بخونم و تست بزنم؟؟

## fantom

سلام من نیمسال اول شیمی پیش1 رو ازروی خیلی سبز خوندم و تست هاشو زدم الان برای ازمون 20 فروردین نمیدونم چیکار کنم اگه بخوام تست های علامت دارشو بزنم هر فصل میشه حدود 200 تا که فکر نکنم وقت کنم بزنمشون لطفا بگید ب ای یه جمع بندی خوب باید چیکار کنم؟؟ همین تست های علامت دار خود کتاب رو بزنم؟  یا تست های سری z رو؟؟  یا سوالات شیمی قلمچی رو حل کنم؟؟ مرسی

----------


## Hello

مگه 200 تا چیه اونم واسه درسی به این مهمی 
برای حل اون 200 تا چهار بازه کافیه که تو هر بازه 50 تاشو بزنی که حدود 2
 ساعت در روز وقت تو میگیره. شایدم کمتر به خاطره اینکه قبلا زديشون یعنی تو 4 روز تمومه تو اینطور فک نمیکنی ؟ 
من خودم دارم فیل می خونم و کتاب نوروز و جمع بندی با تستاي 88 به بعدو کار میکنم

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

اساسا شما باید در طول سال تحصیلی تستای مربوطه رو میزدید که الان دورشون کنین,ولی یه کاری میشه کرد : تست های سراسری سال های قبل (85-94) رو حتما بزنید و تالیفی یا نزنین یا اگه میزنین در ابتدا یه چند تا بزنین که اماده حل سوالات کنکور بشین :Yahoo (4):

----------


## fantom

> مگه 200 تا چیه اونم واسه درسی به این مهمی 
> برای حل اون 200 تا چهار بازه کافیه که تو هر بازه 50 تاشو بزنی که حدود 2
>  ساعت در روز وقت تو میگیره. شایدم کمتر به خاطره اینکه قبلا زديشون یعنی تو 4 روز تمومه تو اینطور فک نمیکنی ؟ 
> من خودم دارم فیل می خونم و کتاب نوروز و جمع بندی با تستاي 88 به بعدو کار میکنم


بله درسته،  

400 تست( هر دو فصل) رو میشه تو هفت رو زد،  ولی قبلا باید تو دو تا بازه درسنامه های هرفصلم بخونم. به علاوه من قبلا این تستارو زدم و نتیجه نگرفتم برای همین میترسم بازم بزنم و همونطوری بشه 
 اینم در نظر بگیر کل برنامه من 9 روزه هست( دو روز دیگه ب ای جمع بندی هست)  

بعدشم،  دلم میخواست سری. رو هم بزنم که فکر نکنم باز وقت شه …

----------


## fantom

> اساسا شما باید در طول سال تحصیلی تستای مربوطه رو میزدید که الان دورشون کنین,ولی یه کاری میشه کرد : تست های سراسری سال های قبل (85-94) رو حتما بزنید و تالیفی یا نزنین یا اگه میزنین در ابتدا یه چند تا بزنین که اماده حل سوالات کنکور بشین


زدمشون، 25 دی از هر فصل حدود250 تا تقریبا زدم و نتیجه ای که میخواستم نشد 

نگرانم بازم بزنمشون و بازم نتبجه نگیرم

----------


## AmirAria

اگه وقت ندارید تستای علامت دار رو بزنید فقط 
پ.ن : اگه نتیجه نگرفتید  دفعات قبل ،شیوه تست زدنتون رو عوض کنید برای این بار

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

> زدمشون، 25 دی از هر فصل حدود250 تا تقریبا زدم و نتیجه ای که میخواستم نشد 
> 
> نگرانم بازم بزنمشون و بازم نتبجه نگیرم


من با مثالاش + تستاش هر فصل حدودا میشه 500 تا یا هم چین چیزی ولی هر از گاهی سوالای کنکور سطح خیلی سخت(از نظر مهندس بهمن بازرگانی) دارن و من نتونستم حلشون کنم ولی الان باید تلاش کنیم همگی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## R7P

سلام با تشکر از استارترش منم همین مشکل رو دارم ولی نمیدونم مفاهیم رو دور کنم یا نه من خیلی سبز دارم بنظرتون برم فیل شیمی بگیرم فقط برای دور کردنش بعد فقط تست؟

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

----------


## Hello

> بله درسته،  
> 
> 400 تست( هر دو فصل) رو میشه تو هفت رو زد،  ولی قبلا باید تو دو تا بازه درسنامه های هرفصلم بخونم. به علاوه من قبلا این تستارو زدم و نتیجه نگرفتم برای همین میترسم بازم بزنم و همونطوری بشه 
>  اینم در نظر بگیر کل برنامه من 9 روزه هست( دو روز دیگه ب ای جمع بندی هست)  
> 
> بعدشم،  دلم میخواست سری. رو هم بزنم که فکر نکنم باز وقت شه …


دیگه چرا درسنامه قبلا مگه نخونديش دوباره کاری نکن
خلاصه ننوشتی واسه شیمی؟ اونا رو بخون خوب بعد برو تست زیاد با چیزایی که میدونی وقت تلف نکن 
تستارو فقط یه بار زدي؟ به نظرم اونايي که نکته دارن و بزن و تعليفي هم از ازموناي قلم چی استفاده کن

----------


## Hello

> سلام با تشکر از استارترش منم همین مشکل رو دارم ولی نمیدونم مفاهیم رو دور کنم یا نه من خیلی سبز دارم بنظرتون برم فیل شیمی بگیرم فقط برای دور کردنش بعد فقط تست؟
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


من خودم فیل دارم و راضیم 
راستش اونو از اول سال شروع کردم چون حوصله ی مبتکرانو با اون کلفتيش نداشتم 
راستی فیل جثه ی کوچيکي داره ولی خوداييش مطالبش زیاده

----------


## fantom

خب من از دوماه پیش دیگه پیش1 رو نخوندم، الان خیلی مطالبش یادم رفته…

----------


## Hello

> خب من از دوماه پیش دیگه پیش1 رو نخوندم، الان خیلی مطالبش یادم رفته…


فک میکنی یادت رفته من 5 ماهه رو دو فصل اول پیش و وا نکردم ولی اگه بخوای میتونم مثل بلبل تمام مطالبشو بگم وممسئله هاشو راحت بحلم ببین همون طور که گفتم خلاصه ها و نکته هایی که خودت نوشتی بخون زیاد یادت بره دیگه فوقش چنتا نکتست و به نظرم زیاد رو تست وقت بزاری بهتره

----------


## pouria98

> سلام من نیمسال اول شیمی پیش1 رو ازروی خیلی سبز خوندم و تست هاشو زدم الان برای ازمون 20 فروردین نمیدونم چیکار کنم اگه بخوام تست های علامت دارشو بزنم هر فصل میشه حدود 200 تا که فکر نکنم وقت کنم بزنمشون لطفا بگید ب ای یه جمع بندی خوب باید چیکار کنم؟؟ همین تست های علامت دار خود کتاب رو بزنم؟  یا تست های سری z رو؟؟  یا سوالات شیمی قلمچی رو حل کنم؟؟ مرسی





> سلام با تشکر از استارترش منم همین مشکل رو دارم ولی نمیدونم مفاهیم رو دور کنم یا نه من خیلی سبز دارم بنظرتون برم فیل شیمی بگیرم فقط برای دور کردنش بعد فقط تست؟
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


سلام دوستان گلم
4تا جزوه میذارم که یکیش مال جمعبندی کنکور 93 هست و سه تای دیگه برا 94

350نكته براي جمع‌بندي درس شيمي

============

جمع‌بندی شیمی2 با 20 تست و 270 نکته
جمع بندی شیمی 3 با 20 تست و 210 نکته
جمع بندی شیمی پیش با 25 تست و 275 نکته


عزیزان با اینا کارتون راه میوفته؟

----------


## _AHMADreza_

اگه فقط برای مفاهیم میخوای گاج خط وِیژه جلد مفاهیم  :Yahoo (76): 

اگه نه خیلی سبز و مبتکران خوبن

----------


## fantom

کلا حس میکنم خوندن کتاب های نیم سال اول و زدن تست هاشون الکیه 

چون تو خیلی درسها تست های کتاب های اموزشی رو زدم و نتیجه خوب نشد 

مرسی از لینک جزوه ها،  اما واقعا دیگه نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم 

شاید بتونم هر فصل 200 تا تست رو بزنم اما میدونم بازم چیزی عوض نمیش. درصدم مثل قبل خواهد بود…

----------


## R7P

> من خودم فیل دارم و راضیم 
> راستش اونو از اول سال شروع کردم چون حوصله ی مبتکرانو با اون کلفتيش نداشتم 
> راستی فیل جثه ی کوچيکي داره ولی خوداييش مطالبش زیاده


سلام ببخشید منظورتون رو کامل متوجه نشدم یعنی متوجه نشدم که مطالبش زیاده یا مناسب. من مسائل رو تقریبا کامل یادمه فقط مفاهیم که کلا تستم کم کار کردم مشکله الان؟ ممنون

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

----------


## Hello

> سلام ببخشید منظورتون رو کامل متوجه نشدم یعنی متوجه نشدم که مطالبش زیاده یا مناسب. من مسائل رو تقریبا کامل یادمه فقط مفاهیم که کلا تستم کم کار کردم مشکله الان؟ ممنون
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


من منظورم نسبت به جثش بود ولی در کل مطالبش کامل و مناسبه کتاب خوبیه 
تو هر بخشم که توضیح میده یه تعداد سوال 4. گزینه ای داره و یه تعداد سوالاي درست غلط که از گزینه های تستاي کنکور ورداشته شدن

----------


## Behnam10

منم از اول سال شیمی رو خوندم اما تعداد تست هایی که زدم شاید در حدود 100 تا بیشتر نبوده از هر فصل . اونم بیشترش تست های سراسری داخل و خارج کشور بوده .
حالا برای جمع بندی به نظرتون برگردم تست های تالیفی گاج جامع رو بزنم یا بازم سراسری هارو دوره کنم  یا حتی  از
 تست های یه کتابی مثل موج ازمون الگو استفاده کنم ؟

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

> کلا حس میکنم خوندن کتاب های نیم سال اول و زدن تست هاشون الکیه 
> 
> چون تو خیلی درسها تست های کتاب های اموزشی رو زدم و نتیجه خوب نشد 
> 
> مرسی از لینک جزوه ها،  اما واقعا دیگه نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم 
> 
> شاید بتونم هر فصل 200 تا تست رو بزنم اما میدونم بازم چیزی عوض نمیش. درصدم مثل قبل خواهد بود…


ببين دقيقا ميدونم چي ميگي،دقيق دقيق!
از يه طرف دلت نمياد دوره كني چون فكر ميكني يادت رفته از طرف ديگه ميگي دوره هم بكنم اون چيزي كه ميخوام نميشه و اون درصدي كه حقت هست رو نميگيري!
تو بايد مرور كني چرا؟چون ممكنه از اين فصل سوال ساده اي بياد تو كنكور كه تو بتوني حلش كني (فرض كن اگه مثلا قلمچي. ٤٠ميزني ممكنه تو كنكور يه سوال از اون. ٤٠درصده بياد و حلش كني(احتمالش كم نيست ٤٠درصد )حالا بهت ميگم چيكار كني!
ببين پيشنهادم اينه الان بري فيل شيمي بگيري ((يا))مهروماه جمع بندي بخوني  كه اگر رفتي جمع بندي مهروماه گرفتي حتما جلد دوم خط ويژه گاج كه چاپ٩٤هم هست بگير براي مسايل كه اينجوري عالي ميشه
به نظر من تركيب دوم رو بگيري بهتره

----------


## Lara27

> سلام دوستان گلم
> 4تا جزوه میذارم که یکیش مال جمعبندی کنکور 93 هست و سه تای دیگه برا 94
> 
> 350نكته براي جمع‌بندي درس شيمي
> 
> ============
> 
> جمع‌بندی شیمی2 با 20 تست و 270 نکته
> جمع بندی شیمی 3 با 20 تست و 210 نکته
> ...


واسه بقیه درسا خصوصا فیزیک نداری؟

----------


## .Mohamad.

dvd  سراغ دارید که خوب توضیح بده برای الان . و قیمتش هم مناسب باشه ؟؟؟ 
فیزیک و شیمی میخوام ( کاپی هم قبوله !!!  :Yahoo (76):  )

----------


## ah.at

> واسه بقیه درسا خصوصا فیزیک نداری؟



فیزیک :
دانلود بسته جمع بندی کنکور فیزیک ...

------ دانلود رایگان جزوه جــــامع فیزیک-------

مجموعه پوسترهای فیزیک ویژه جمع بندی کنکور



شیمی :
*دانلود جمع بندی کنکور شیمی*

خلاصه فوق العاده شیمی –  ۸.۸۰مگابایت
خلاصه شیمی۲  – ۶.۳۷مگابایت
خلاصه شیمی۳ –  ۶۰۰کیلوبایت
خلاصه شیمی پیش –  ۲.۲۰مگابایت


دینی :
دانلود جزوات جمع بندی دین و زندگی



عربی :
___117نکته عربی در 4صفحه_____

----------


## Lara27

> dvd  سراغ دارید که خوب توضیح بده برای الان . و قیمتش هم مناسب باشه ؟؟؟ 
> فیزیک و شیمی میخوام ( کاپی هم قبوله !!!  )


فیزیک نیما نوروزی رهپویان دانش و اندیشه

----------


## comet97

الان که نمیشه منبع جدید کار کرد.شما همون تست های علامت دارو بزنید متن کتاب رو هم مطالعه کنید.تست های ازمون هایی که دادید اونایی که رو غلط زدید رو هم یه دور مرور کنید

----------

